# Recommended settings for my Panasonic Plasma?



## philmalik

Hello.

I am looking for the recommended display settings (as opposed to the factory settings) for my Panasonic TC-P 54 G10

I looked on the internet and couldn´t find any specific to my TV.

Was wondering if anyone has any help for this TV

thanks


----------



## Davenlr

Search for your model on www.avsforum.com and see if there is anyone that has had it calibrated that would share their settings. Sometimes they are close enough that a generic calibration setting will look great.

Here is the thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1128052&highlight=tc+p54g10

Here is the link you might want: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=18463385#post18463385


----------



## old7

Plasmatvbuyingguide.com reviewed the Panasonic Viera TC-P50G10 and has calibration notes that might help you with your HDTV.


----------



## BattleZone

Calibrating a TV is like tuning up a car. Settings that are ideal on one car will not be right for another. That's the whole point of having settings that can be calibrated; otherwise, they could be "locked" in a "perfect" position from the factory. Your room lighting, seating position, and mounting angle can all affect your "ideal" settings.

While the best possible calibration would be a full $500 ISF tech going over every setting, you can get 95% of the way there, and FAR better than copying someone else's settings, by buying this $15 Blu-Ray and taking an hour to learn to calibrate your own TV. The actual calibration can be done in less than 10 minutes, once you understand what you're doing; it will just take some time to watch the videos that explain how things work.









http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Video-Essentials-Basics-Blu-ray/dp/B000V6LST0


----------



## tacua

Back light 7
pict 72
brightness 50
color 54
sharpness 15
black corrector low
wide color standard

Will this be more or less acceptable?i did it myself, many thanks for any reply


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I have to second Battlezone. I have Digital Video Essentials (DVE) and a Panasonic plasma. Wait until your TV has a hundred hours or so on it before you should calibrate it.

The best reason to use something like DVE is that it gets you the right settings for your TV viewing environment. The optimal settings for a media room without windows aren’t the same as they would be in a living room or family room. For the same reasons, using someone else’s settings doesn’t really help either.

It's not quite as accurate as having it professionally calibrated but it is much cheaper and will be pretty dang close.

IMHO, this is the best way to get the right settings for a TV. 

Mike


----------



## CCarncross

YOu can use some rough settings like these here:

http://forums.cnet.com/5208-19410_102-0.html?messageID=3145724#3145724

then after 100 hours or so of time, use the DVE method as described above. Should yield good results if done properly and much cheaper than an ISF calibration.


----------



## Steve

You may also want to record the 10 minute _HDNet Test Pattern_ on 306 at 6:30 AM EDT tomorrow (Sat, 9/18). It's not as good as the THX calibration that comes as an extra on many DVD's, but it can be somewhat helpful, especially for brightness and contrast. Instructions are here.


----------



## mechman

TweakTV is the place I would start. Here's the link for your display.

But copying settings really doesn't do much good. But it'll probably be better than the bright blue image out of the box.

As for the disks, Spears and Munsil is my favorite. I have the latest DVE but have yet to look at it. The old dvd was filled with too much fluff for my liking.

For a professional calibration, I'd look for a THX professional. They are listed here. Why THX over ISF? They are tracked and held accountable. And they don't certify organizations (Best Buy). That being said, I hear things are changing within ISF training.


----------

